# Yellow spots on thecopus maingayi



## Geek_it (Feb 3, 2021)

Does anyone have any idea whats going on with my thecopus maingayi?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2021)

Show the other side of the leaves.


----------



## Geek_it (Feb 5, 2021)

Here are some more pics


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 5, 2021)

what are the little white spots??


----------



## Geek_it (Feb 5, 2021)

Im not sure... in the leaf or potting media?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 6, 2021)

on the leaves and new growth - ? thrips/scale?


----------



## Hardwood (Feb 7, 2021)

I suggest that you unpot the plant. It looks like the media is stale, (not enough air) and your roots are probably bad. The white spots look like bugs to me. Mealy bugs (soft scale) goes through 3 instars before it becomes an adult. You will need a magnifying lens to see them in all their glory. There are new growths coming so you can probably save the plant with re-potting and an insecticide.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 7, 2021)

Geek_it said:


> Does anyone have any idea whats going on with my thecopus maingayi?


Looks like medium is going acid and the plant either isn’t getting and/or can’t uptake CalMag. I’d repot immediately and soak off the bat in an epsom salt solution and/or start CalMagging the crap out of it.


----------



## Geek_it (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## Geek_it (Feb 8, 2021)

I am hoping they would do better in this set up along with the epsom salt/cal-mag supplement


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 10, 2021)

what are the white spots - look like insects???


----------



## Geek_it (Feb 10, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> what are the white spots - look like insects???


Some where egg shell bits. Some were spag bits... but not insect... did a double check


----------

